# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Serverausfall?!

## cyberuhu

Gestern konnte ich das Forum über längere Zeit nicht aufrufen. Nur die Fotoseite über Google war erreichbar.

Hannes hast du die Rechnungen nicht bezahlt, oder was war da los?  :Big Grin: 

So, muss jetzt schnell auf die Piste bei dem Wetter...

----------


## Poison :)

wann? ging von 00-01 uhr problemlos 
lg

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Ging bei mir gestern Abend auch nicht. Zwischen ca 22.oo-22.3o hab ich paar mal reingschaut und da gings nie.
Stand immer da "509 Bandwidth Limit Exceeded" und noch ein bisschen ein Text drunter.

----------


## punkt

klingt so, als hätte man größere Datenmengen an pOrn verschoben  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyberuhu

> Stand immer da "509 Bandwidth Limit Exceeded" und noch ein bisschen ein Text drunter.


Genau diese Meldung hab ich auch immer bekommen.
Späterer NM bis Abends ca. 20.00 Uhr.

----------


## noox

Wenn sowas ist, wär's extrem cool, wenn ihr mir ein Mail schreibt, bzw. falls ich net reagieren ein SMS. Nummer siehe Kontakt  :Wink: 

Im März waren soviele Zugriffe, und ich hab schon länger nimmer kontrolliert, wieviel Traffic ich so im Monat verbrauche. Jedenfalls, hatte ich zuwenig Traffic eingestellt und deswegen ist der Account gesperrt worden. Ich war leider unterwegs - weitab von Strom und Internet - Internet net ganz - Blackberry und iPhone hatten wir dabei. Pinzgauner und Wolfi haben mich dann angerufen und Wolfi hat sich dann als super Hilfs-Admin erwiesen und den Traffic wieder raufgedreht.

Hab grad geschaut: War zwischen 17:36 und 22:24 down! Fuck - und dabei hätten wir noch Chancen auf das beste Monat überhaupt gehabt...

----------


## pAz

hm mist.
hätt dir natürlich bescheid gsagt wenn ich gwusst hätt damit helfen zu können...
lg

----------


## cyberuhu

ah fu..k! Wollte dir schon ein mail schreiben - hab dann nicht gleich deine mailadresse gefunden und mir auch gedacht, dass du bestimmst schon bescheid weisst...

nächstes mal gibt´s sofort eine Nachricht! Da griagst dann wahrscheinlich 20 SMS.

----------


## noox

Besser 20 SMS als 5 Stunden Ausfall.

Muss aber gestehen, dass ich eh selber schuld war. Hab grad gesehen, dass bei der Kontakt-Adresse für den Account nichts eingetragen habe. Normalerweise hätte ich sonst bei 80 und 90% Trafficverbrauch eine Mail bekommen, also schon vor einigen Tagen. Außerdem habe ich früher zu Monatsende immer alle Accounts geprüft, wie es mit dem Traffic usw. aussieht. Und das dann natürlich immer angepasst. Die letzten Monate habe ich das nie gemacht... Outlook-Termin immer weggeklickt...

Auch ein blöder Zufall, dass ich mal nicht da war. Aber wenigstens war's nix Schlimmeres. Diese Woche habe ich vom so ziemlich größten Webhosting-Forum in USA gelesen, dass die einen Hacker-Angriff hatten - der Hacker hatte aber zuerst alle Backups gelöscht - dann erst das Forum => Letztes Backup vom Oktober...

----------


## Laubfrosch

hatte jetzt heute schon 2x das problem das die seite down war.

gradeben auch für ca. 30min. 

was is los?

----------


## punkt

eine verschwörung

----------


## noox

Also der Server selbst ist nicht ausgefallen. Es gab in den letzten Stunden durchgehend Zugriffe. Es kann aber sein, dass die Verbindung zwischen deinem Provider und dem Server-Standort unterbrochen worden ist.

----------


## Laubfrosch

diese asozialen.


vllt. häng ich hier auch zuviel rum  :Big Grin: 

btw. kann rein technisch eig gar net sein. müsste wenn dann irgendn router dazwischen sein wo zufällig mei hausanschluss und auch die mobilfunk route geht

----------


## cyberuhu

> btw. kann rein technisch eig gar net sein. müsste wenn dann irgendn router dazwischen sein wo zufällig mei hausanschluss und auch die mobilfunk route geht


hatte auch das Problem vor ca. 1/2 Std.
Fehlermeldung: "Server braucht zu lange um zu antworten" oder so ähnlich...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> hatte auch das Problem vor ca. 1/2 Std.
Fehlermeldung: "Server braucht zu lange um zu antworten" oder so ähnlich...

 jawooohl

----------


## punkt

> mobilfunk route


womit surfst du denn?

----------


## Laubfrosch

nebenbei noch mim iphone.

----------


## noox

> diese asozialen.
> 
> 
> vllt. häng ich hier auch zuviel rum 
> 
> btw. kann rein technisch eig gar net sein. müsste wenn dann irgendn router dazwischen sein wo zufällig mei hausanschluss und auch die mobilfunk route geht


theoretisch sollte es nicht sein. Praktisch passiert's aber. Ist mir selbst auch öfters passiert -allerdings schon länger her.

Theoretisch kann eine ausgefallene Leitung durch eine andere ersetzt werden. Praktisch ist's aber oft so, dass die Provider eine bestimmte Leitung (z.B. nach USA) gemietet haben, und nicht unbedingt sofort auf andere ausweiche, für die sie eventuell mehr bezahlen müssten.

----------


## Laubfrosch

grad war entweder irgendn DNS server tot oder der server der seite. ca. 30min.

----------


## noox

mhm... ich war eigentlich immer drauf.

----------


## Laubfrosch

hrhr ich müsst einfach mal zugang zu nem monitoring system haben
das hier mal die route verfolgt zum server.

----------

